# Moots RSL Weight



## timerxrsvip (Dec 16, 2011)

Took my 2012 Moots RSL in to the LBS for an issue with a wheel hub and a few adjustments. Asked them to weigh the bike, it came in at 16lbs 14oz. Rolf Prima wheels, Dura Ace, Moots seatpost and stem, Enve bars + 2.4+ PowerTap and Time Carbon Pedals. Is this a decent weight?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I think its competitive in weight to average carbon bikes today, although the higher end carbon bikes like the S-Works Tarmac and evo Cannondale will likely be about a pound less. My guess is that without the Power Tap and with DA C24 wheels you will be in the 15.5# range. That's pretty darn good (and competitive). The RSL is a very nice bike.


----------



## timerxrsvip (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes, the RSL is a beautiful bike, and I intend to lose another 10+ lbs prior June, so that will take care of a lot! I have a Time RXRS VIP with Zip 303's, I haven't weighed that bike yet, so it will be interesting to see what it weighs in comparison to the RSL, that is, full carbon vs. TI. I am really not distracted by all of this, suffice to say, that I am just happy to ride the damn things, especially at the altitude I am at - 6 700 feet +.


----------

